# 24 weeks..can i post here?



## clothlovinmama (Nov 27, 2001)

hi ladies...i am not sure this is the forum i should be posting on, but i need some support and hope it is ok to be here.

I am now 24 weeks along with a little girl and on complete hospitalized bedrest for 100% effacement and 1 plus cm dilation with bulding membranes









i have been here 25 days already..but i would lay here forever for a birth with a positve outcome. My absence has been hardest on m 2 yr old jack who was used to being home with me (i'm a wahm) and is now in daycare and not handeling things well at all. it is heart wrenching to read his little reports everyday that he cried all day and would not eat, drink or use the bathroom








the nurses here are so good to him, but he says things like "mama come jack's house now" "dr make you better mama?" or when he told the daycare lady "mama had a baby , she come home now"...<---wishful thinking on his part i think.
i am so thankful to even still be laying here, when i arrived they gave me 2 days tops and the baby was not viable at that point. But they are still preparing me for the worst as i am not out of the woods. I am just feeling so many emotions right now, although zoloft has helped tremedously. I feel failed by my body..and guilty as this is probably the result of a cervical cone biopsy i had in 92. I miss jack and can not bare to see him so sad, but i realize that it is entirely possible i could be missing this baby forever...
rhis is getting rambling...i just needed to get some of this out and down "on paper" anyone with similar experiences?


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

No wisdom to share...just hope for a good outcome and a hug.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

That really sounds like a difficult position to be in.

Your poor boy, I am so sad for him as well as you. I can tell by your post how much this is affecting you and how attached your boy must be to his mother.

I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## madrone (Jun 25, 2002)

I am so sorry for you and your son also. Do they think you will have to stay in the hospital until your babe is viable or do they think bed-rest at home will be a possibility sometime? If you were in bed at home, at least your ds would have more time with you. Do you have family close by for support? So that someone could bring you lunch, etc?


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

, I'm so sorry you're going through this. I too was on bedrest at about 5 months with ds. I was effaced 50% and dilated to 3. I was told there's no way he'd make it, but they tried anyway to hold of labor.

The med's they put you on make you feel so horrible! Are you on Tributilaine? Keep yourself hydrated right now. This is KEY to keeping your uturs calm. But, I'm sure you've beentold that.

Around 28 weeks they may give you steroids to matture the babies lungs. This really helped with ds. He ended up being born 5 weeks early, but breathing beautifully on his own.

You'll be in my thoughts over the comming weeks


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

How are you holding up, clothlovinmama?

Sending you and your son wishes for comfort and peace during this incredibly trying time. And many wishes for health and strength for your little one...

Love,
Katherine


----------



## clothlovinmama (Nov 27, 2001)

physically i feel ok...it is the emotional crap i can't deal with

i am upsidedown in trundellenburgh position and get terbutiline every 4 hrs and 17 hydroyprogesterone 1 time per week.

we are taking things day by day,,,but i am still hanging in there


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

I've never heard of that position! Are you able to read or watch TV at all (although I know the meds can make that impossible, too)? I can't imagine the mental toughness it's taking for you to get through this...


----------



## clothlovinmama (Nov 27, 2001)

Description:
Position in which the patient is on an elevated and inclined plane, usually about 45°, with the head down and legs and feet over the edge of the table. It is used in abdominal operations to push abdominal organs towards the chest. This position is also usually used in treating shock, but if there is an associated head injury, the head should not be kept lower than the trunk.

let me say it totally sucks


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm thinking about you. This has to be so hard on you and your family.


----------



## clothlovinmama (Nov 27, 2001)

i'm still hanging in there (literally, upsidedown..lol)

i am 25 weeks nows which i think is a HUGE step in the right direction. i got the betamethasone shots to mature her lungs, and today i am gettingt he biophysical profile ultrasound to see how big she is etc...
wish me luck


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

That sounds incredibly tough. I will be keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## kazmir (Nov 21, 2001)

clothlovinmama,

I am thinking of you and your family. I hope your son is adjusting and doing better in daycare. It must be hard on your heart to be in this situation.

My good friend had her water break at 26 weeks and managed to hold on until 33/34 weeks on bedrest in the hospital. Her son is now 11 months and doing very well after some issues. She also has a son who was about 2.5 at the time. It took some adjustments and time but he handled it well in the end. I hope you have a good outcome too.

Take care and let us know how your doing soon.

Robin


----------



## KatherineinCA (Apr 4, 2002)

Yes, 25 weeks does sound much better!

How's your little boy doing?


----------



## seedgirl (May 19, 2003)

Oooh! Im sending you some strength. I was on hospital bedrest for 6 weeks before my twin girls were born at 34 weeks. Its so hard to get thru the days, but they do pass and EVERY one that passes is a huge victory for you and your family. I know the meds are nasty, the incarceration is depressing and your body must be hurting like crazy, but you WILL get through it. I ended up taking zoloft, too because of the isolation induced depression. Its so okay. I also had a 2 year old staying at my parents house while I was hospitalized nad it was very hard on her but she made it through.

Dang, I wish I could remember the issus number or month, but in a copy of Brain Child there was an excellent essay entitled , "Now I lay me down to rest" about a woman on bedrest. I read it almost every day. I wish I could send it to you at the hospital. Hell, If you want me to, I will. PM me.

You are doing a huge job, and from the sounds of it, you are doing it well.

Hang in there, baby. I'll be counting the weeks with you.

seedgirl (aka Anna)


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

I am so sorry you are on bedrest, but I am so glad your baby is still in the oven. I was on bedrest withmy pg also. It sucks. I hope the little one decides to bake a few weeks longer.
Gossamer


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

Nothing else to add, except some







s

We are all pulling for you and your little one.

XM


----------

